# Greatest Beethoven Late String Quartet Movements Ordered



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

1. Mov. 1, Op. 131
2. Mov. 4, Op. 131
3. Mov. 6, Op. 131
4. Mov. 7, Op. 131
5. Mov. 1, Op. 130
6. Grosse Fugue, Op. 133
7. Mov. 3, Op. 132
8. Mov. 5, Op. 130


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I miss Op. 127 and Op. 135 on this list.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

In your opinion, which is fine.


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

I revise my earlier position to:

1. Mov. 4, Op. 131
2. Mov. 7, Op. 131
3. Mov. 6, Op. 131
4. Mov. 1, Op. 131
5. Mov. 5, Op. 131
6. Mov. 2, Op. 131
7. Mov. 3, Op. 131


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Beethoven14 said:


> I revise my earlier position to:
> 
> 1. Mov. 4, Op. 131
> 2. Mov. 7, Op. 131
> ...


makes a LOT more sense! Now you can change the thread's title to "Please make a surprising mix-tape of Beethoven's greatest work Op. 131"


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Beethoven14 said:


> I revise my earlier position to:
> 
> 1. Mov. 4, Op. 131
> 2. Mov. 7, Op. 131
> ...


Is that you Ken?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Beethoven14 said:


> I revise my earlier position to:
> 
> 1. Mov. 4, Op. 131
> 2. Mov. 7, Op. 131
> ...


Performance by the Tarantino Quartet?


----------

